# Eye boogers from RAW?



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Ever since I started feeding raw to the dogs (a little over a month) they have had awful eye boogers. Not oozy or anything just big yellowish crust in the inside corners. There eyes dont seem red or watering either. I take them off and they come back quite quickly. They never had this issue before I started RAW other than maybe a little white eye boogy once and a while.

I'm not very worried since they havent been itchy, fatigued or aything out of the ordinary. 

Any ideas of what this is? Should they see the vet? Im sure my vet will just tell us to get off RAW and switch to IAMS.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's interesting because as soon as my dogs became stable on raw, the dog who got the most goobers, stopped getting goobers in his eyes...and he's a pug and is well known for yellowish goopy eyes....

what are you feeding your dogs? do all of them have goobers?


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

ACV should clear that up.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a thought....maybe this is part of a detox that your dogs are going through.


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Right now I am feeding them chicken (with bones) and ground beef. 

I'm sorry but what does ACV stand for?

Yes both dogs have them on both eyes.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

apple cider vinegar


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

haha brain fart! Thanks I might give that a try.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Make sure the ACV is the raw unfiltered stuff. I use the Braggs brand. You want it to have the mother in it. Dont use the stuff you buy in the grocery store for like salad dressing etc.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I suspect kibble detox as well.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I have read that it could be tears because the lacrimal glands are getting compressed because of the extra chewing the dog is now doing. 

Max used to get goopy eyes but eating raw got rid of most of it and now he isn't cleaning up Sassy's leftover chicken and rice they seem to be completely gone.

Maybe clean the eyes and check for goopies after dinner?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> I have read that it could be tears because the lacrimal glands are getting compressed because of the extra chewing the dog is now doing.
> 
> Max used to get goopy eyes but eating raw got rid of most of it and now he isn't cleaning up Sassy's leftover chicken and rice they seem to be completely gone.
> 
> Maybe clean the eyes and check for goopies after dinner?


Hmm..interesting. After I gave Henry a chicken back for the first time, his eyes were VERY watery the next day. Insanely watery.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Our dogs had gooies for a few weeks after going full raw. Now they only get them if we feed a meat that is turned or "green" which I attribute an to the increased number of bacteria in the meat. It doesn't seem to cause harm or be irritating to them at all.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> I have read that it could be tears because the lacrimal glands are getting compressed because of the extra chewing the dog is now doing.


Now that makes sense!

I was actually noticing that our dogs ALWAYS have eye gunk - not tears all the time (although sometimes!) but always the "gunk" - after eating, and we are well past the detox stage. It makes perfect sense that all that heavy-duty chewing would literally "push" the "gunk" out!

Thanks for sharing that info, Sassy Max Mom!


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

my 4 month old lab/mix was on science diet when i got him. he would produce goowy eye boogers on both eyes. but very easy to clean them. i switched him over to blue buffalo but still no improvement. next bag will be TOTW sierra formula, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks all. The increased chewing and detox make a lot of sense. I will stop worrying


----------



## DeltaNDoc (Nov 14, 2010)

Delta never had eye goobers before raw (4 1/2 months old) but since starting she has gotten them. Sometimes they get pretty big. And they always come back. We're going a year on raw. It's my only problem with raw and it's not that big of a deal. Her eyes are not irritated in any way. Doc has also started getting them since switching also.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I concur... sounds like kibble detox to me.


----------

